# GT-7 shrink wrap melted?



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

i ran my xxx with a the most powerful mod motor i've ever seen.(old peak aroura/12x2)
i've had some strong motors before, but WOW!
it would wheely all the way down the front straight at mike's offroad.(litterally on the motor guard)
when i finished the pack, the motor was a little hotter than normal(overgeared a tooth or 2) but the brushes and comm were fine.
my question is my gt-7 speed control was hotter(not much) than normal and the "black heat shrinked thinggy" wired into the motor wires had melted the heat shrink.
still works fine, but i would like to understand what that heat shrinked thing does and what might have happened.
any help?
thanx,
brian


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Thar she blows!*

That heat shrinked thingy in the motor wires is the schotky diode. If it got hot enough to melt the heat shrink I'd say it was probably wired backwards or defectice. They will get hot if you use the brakes a bunch but you make it sound like it really got hot.??? They(schotky diodes)only allow current to flow one way and when using the brakes, the motor actually works as an generator backflowing current to the esc. Try your esc with a properly geared stock motor to see if it still gets hot. Then try your modified motor with a couple fewer teeth again. Remember' Electronics operate with a "CERTAIN AMOUNT OF SMOKE UNDER PRESSURE INTERNALLY" Let the smoke out and they're trash. Heh heh heh!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Diode*

The newer GT 7s have the diode already wired in place so I doubt that it was installed incorrectly. If you exchange the positive and negative leads they will normally blow immediately. This means a pop and pieces fly. You should do what was suggested and also check which profile you were using you may have something set in a manner that doesn't work well with the 12 turn. Do you have the proper number of caps on the motor?

I have run my truck with a 10 x 2 and the GT 7 was not overly hot. This was on an outdoor track that requires lots of brake and nail it driving.


----------

